# Not new guy.  New account.  This is getting old.



## Necron_99 (Jan 31, 2018)

So I have to get my post count up again because THIS has happened twice now.  Account keeps disappearing.  Does anyone understand why my accounts only last about 36 hours?  If it happens again I'm just going to have to move on to another forum.  I've requested assistance but no one responds.


----------



## Necron_99 (Feb 1, 2018)

Posting just to get my post count up on this account.  Since I have to create a new account every 36 hours, I'll probably be doing this again on my next account too.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2018)

Necron_99 said:


> So I have to get my post count up again because THIS has happened twice now.  Account keeps disappearing.  Does anyone understand why my accounts only last about 36 hours?  If it happens again I'm just going to have to move on to another forum.  I've requested assistance but no one responds.



Welcome.


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 17, 2018)

I am new here too and if your account seems to be disappearing often then this is something for admin to look into. Sure you not forgetting your username and password?


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 17, 2018)

MindlessWork said:


> I am new here too and if your account seems to be disappearing often then this is something for admin to look into. Sure you not forgetting your username and password?



Did I bring you here ?


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 18, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Did I bring you here ?



Naw just followed a link here


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 18, 2018)

I seen triple ot posted a link to my thread


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 18, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I seen triple ot posted a link to my thread



Ya he did as he admired your persistence.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 18, 2018)

I?m sure he did


----------



## Otto Brown (Mar 2, 2018)

Welcome​


----------

